# generators



## richtea (Feb 11, 2008)

hi
We are building a 3 bedroomed + pool property in the Alentejo which at the moment does not have electricity.
Solar is out of the question because of costs? 
We have been advised to use a generator in the meantime but can't get any information on what size we would need or costs.
Can anyone advise us?

cheers
richtea


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Richtea, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sure someone will be along to answer your questions soon.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## david-s (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Richtea,1 way round it is a bore hole(well), cost probably 5-6 thousand 
but if you need water there anyway! no mains.
After bore hole go to camara tell them you need electricity to pump water to the surface,bingo you have lecky, has been done if your putting prefabed houses on agricular landgood luck


----------



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

Hi Richtea, The smallest size generator you should consider buying is 3.5kw
allmost certainly needs to be a diesel or an lpg unit, It would also be worth the extra cost of an auto start unit.That is one that starts up when you switch a light on etc, To keep it running all the time would cost you a fortune,
I had one at my place in scotland and the cost was crippling..I dont know what you would have to pay for such a unit in portugal.Dont know if what ive said helps..May i wish you luck and all the best in your venture..Jack and Marie.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

jack&marie said:


> Hi Richtea, The smallest size generator you should consider buying is 3.5kw
> allmost certainly needs to be a diesel or an lpg unit, It would also be worth the extra cost of an auto start unit.That is one that starts up when you switch a light on etc, To keep it running all the time would cost you a fortune,
> I had one at my place in scotland and the cost was crippling..I dont know what you would have to pay for such a unit in portugal.Dont know if what ive said helps..May i wish you luck and all the best in your venture..Jack and Marie.


 5.0 kw would be the minimum requirement to suit you current needs and possible(most likely) additions to your needs , many people underestimate this at thier later chagrine . To eliminate high costs now and in the future , look into the viability of a Biogas system , this provides methane gas at minimal cost and you can run your converted petrol generator for free , for ever , no need for electrical supply . A bore well at about $6,000.00 was what i was quoted for a solar system to generate all my house needs , remember , this is a FREE supply of electricity into the future and most of the system is guaranteed for 25 years . The system produces 12 volts , but an inverter converts that into 240 volts from a 12 volt battery , using deep immersible batteries also gives you a longer charge at sustainable voltage . Do your homework at the start and possibly save thousands of dollars and no electrical failures or brown-outs . Just some food for thought , this is 2008 , is it not ? Colin


----------



## dextercath96 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Solar Power Generator*

Ideal for camping or emergency power outages, the
Sun Power Port is a portable generator that when used
to its full potential will pay for itself in less than two years.
In one day of full sunshine, the solar panel easily charges
the 12 volt (standard automobile) battery. An inverter
changes the DC current to AC. From there the electrical energy
is easily accessible to most standard 110 volt small
appliances used in North America. What are the advantages of a solar generator? If you don't know, check out sunpowerportcom. The featured generator will run most small electrical appliances. It is great for camping or emergency backup. No noise. No fumes. For more details see sunpowerportcom


----------

